# Flowers shrivelling and not opening



## sastry (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi
I have this problem for some time now, some of the hybrids are producing buds and when it comes to opening it is not doing well, either they start shriveling especially the pouch and then the flower refuses to open. If it opens then the pouch looks like dehydrated? posting some pictures of the flowers, please throw some light on the problem. Growing conditions are moderate here in Southern part of India and i grow then in green house and the temperatures now are 28-30C and winter is not severe with night temperatures around 14-15C. In the first two pictures the flower did not open and is already shrivelling and unlikely to open. Plant is in good condition. In the second flower though it opened, the pouch already looks dehydrated and not likely to last long and then there are dry black marks onn the edges of the pouch
Thank you 
sastry


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks like sunburn and dehydration.
Humidity at 70% and a bit more water as the flower starts to open


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 30, 2016)

Humidity low, water insufficient, roots unhealthy, water quality bad, over-fertilization - any or all of the above - possibly amplified by light too bright, temperatures too high or excessive air circulation.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2016)

Hard to tell without seeing the plants.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 30, 2016)

Thrips?


----------



## abax (Dec 30, 2016)

I was thinking thrips too Wendy plus low humidity/underwatering. Sastry, have you examined the
roots and checked the leaves carefully? Thrips usually
infest the blooms and are very, very tiny. Mostly you find them with a magnifying glass and see them move.


----------



## sastry (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi
Thank you for all the possible causes, will check one by one and ensure the optimum and will check for thrips also
sastry


----------



## Hyun007 (Jan 5, 2017)

sastry said:


> Hi
> Thank you for all the possible causes, will check one by one and ensure the optimum and will check for thrips also
> sastry



Take photos of the whole plant. Easier for the experts/ experience growers here to identify the problem.


----------



## sastry (Jan 16, 2017)

will do that , Thanks


----------

